

A first: String theory predicts an experimental result - hhm
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/breaking/2009/02/16/a-first-string-theory-predicts-an-experimental-result/

======
rjprins
This is like reading a review of a music concert: It seems wonderful and
amazing, but you have no clue what it actually all means.

